
I’m a Paramedic: Here’s How the Apple Watch Series 4 Will and Won’t Save Lives - MBCook
https://tidbits.com/2018/10/03/im-a-paramedic-heres-how-the-apple-watch-series-4-will-and-wont-save-lives/
======
jrnichols
I'm also a paramedic and thought this was an excellent write up. I'm not
worried at all about false alarms from the Apple Watch. I think the claims
about false calls are completely exaggerated. We get plenty of false alarms
from Life Alert as it is, and the Apple Watch technology is way beyond your
typical Life Alert pendent.

My opinion: Apple Watch is going to save lives. I'd have no problem going on a
call triggered by someone's Apple Watch.

